# Archive Thread: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Do anyone know when and why they stopped making these? Or are they still making them?

I wonder if this question have been up before. But anyway I could just search the internet, but that wouldnt be that fun, would it? 

I would guess that they stopped making the Davidoff around the early 90´s, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



El Rey del Mundo said:


> I wonder if this question have been up before. But anyway I could just search the internet, but that wouldnt be that fun, would it?


There may b plenty of infromation right here at CS.
Also, any cigar books that features/discusses Davidoffs should also have information.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Davidoff stopped using Cuban tobacco in 1991

Not sure about the Dunhill till I get home


----------



## Havanaaddict (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



poker said:


> Davidoff stopped using Cuban tobacco in 1991


Dunhill was the same time I think


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

According to MRN pg. 129, Dunhill's contract with Cubatobaco was finished in 1991 and the brand was then discontinued.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Were these cigars that good at the time? I know today because they are rare they command a pretty penny (pretty gold coins more like it).


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Dunno if they were good at the time but I know most can be fabulous right now


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



poker said:


> Dunno if they were good at the time but I know most can be fabulous right now


 I wasn't smoking Cubans that early, but I do know the quality of construction on these ( Dunhills and Davidoffs) were better than most of the regular Cuban cigars. They are great cigars, no doubt. I love the Davidoffs especially. I would think though, that just about any Cuban cigar that is "on" and constructed well, would be as good with 15 years or so age.  I mean take a Monte #2 from mid to late 80's and it's just as good if not better than a lot of the Davidoffs or Dunhills. They collect such a high price more because they are rare, than because they are so good. I love aged Cohiba Esplendido, especially pre 1994, IMO a better cigar than a Dav. #1, and cheaper. If they quit making the Esplendidos, I'm sure the price would be just as high.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Thanks for the input! I searched the club stogie archive, but I couldnt find much about the subject and I found other intresting subject which I started to read...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Production of both Dunhills and Davidoffs ceased in 1991 as Cubatobacco made the decision to stop producing cigars for non-cuban companies. I believe that all Davi's and Dunhills had to be off retailers shelves by the end of December 1991.

Davidoff was Cuba's premier brand, much like Cohiba is today. However there was a question of quality even with these high dollar cigars, as Zino Davidoff once made a bonfire out of 150,000 Davidoffs as a protest to poor quality.
It is a misconception that all Davi's should smoke and burn perfectly.....seems this is part of the "rare cigar myth".
Having smoked hundreds (or more) of these, I find just as many construction problems as most find with more recent cigars.
At one time, Davidoffs were the most counterfitted brand on the market!

Seems there is more to the story on why these cigars were discontiunued. One was trademark issues, and in-fighting about who developed and subsequently owned the brand. I do know that Zino was using the names of famous wines/vineyards without permission to name his cigars. This is why the Chateau d Y'Quem is the most rare of all Davidoffs. Zino named a cigar after this famous wine without permission and the vineyard threatened to sue. This cigar had a very limited production run before it was discontinued.
I think that Cubatobacco was sick of all of Zino's BS that they just decided all brands should be under their umbrella.....JMHO of course.

Dunhills were created in 1982 as a direct competitor to Davidoff in the high end "boutique" market. The pre-cursors to Dunhills were La Flor de Punto, Don Candido, and Don Alfredo. I have smoked many LFDP and DC's, and they both have that unique "Dunhill flavor". The most rare of the three is the Don Alfredo. This is the only cigar that I have not tried out of the three.

As far as the comment that any cigar would be just as good with 15 years of age on it.....well I would have to disagree. Both Davidoff and Dunhill have a very unique flavor.......flavors that are truly unique to these two brands.

Dunhills command a high price and IMHO rightly so. They are truly one of the best lines of cigars I have ever experienced!


----------



## Habana Mike (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce said:


> Production of both Dunhills and Davidoffs ceased in 1991 as Cubatobacco made the decision to stop producing cigars for non-cuban companies. I believe that all Davi's and Dunhills had to be off retailers shelves by the end of December 1991.
> 
> Davidoff was Cuba's premier brand, much like Cohiba is today. However there was a question of quality even with these high dollar cigars, as Zino Davidoff once made a bonfire out of 150,000 Davidoffs as a protest to poor quality.
> It is a misconception that all Davi's should smoke and burn perfectly.....seems this is part of the "rare cigar myth".
> ...


Just who is this Bruce guy, and what would he know about cigars anyways?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce said:


> Production of both Dunhills and Davidoffs ceased in 1991 as Cubatobacco made the decision to stop producing cigars for non-cuban companies. I believe that all Davi's and Dunhills had to be off retailers shelves by the end of December 1991.
> 
> Davidoff was Cuba's premier brand, much like Cohiba is today. However there was a question of quality even with these high dollar cigars, as Zino Davidoff once made a bonfire out of 150,000 Davidoffs as a protest to poor quality.
> It is a misconception that all Davi's should smoke and burn perfectly.....seems this is part of the "rare cigar myth".
> ...


I've not smoked 100's of them, but I have smoked around 100 Davidoffs and Dunhills (mostly Davidoffs). I've never had one that did not smoke perfect. Maybe I've just been lucky with them? Don't the high end botique cigars have better construction typically since they are being produced in lower #'s? The flavor is very unique and very good, but it's a fact that if they were not discontinued and rare they would not be selling for hundreds of dollars a stick in some cases. I don't think "any Cuban cigar" would be just as good in 15 years, but many I've smoked from the mid to late 80's have been as good or better than a lot of the Davidoffs I've tried ( some less $ also).


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce said:


> Production of both Dunhills and Davidoffs ceased in 1991 as Cubatobacco made the decision to stop producing cigars for non-cuban companies. I believe that all Davi's and Dunhills had to be off retailers shelves by the end of December 1991.
> 
> Davidoff was Cuba's premier brand, much like Cohiba is today. However there was a question of quality even with these high dollar cigars, as Zino Davidoff once made a bonfire out of 150,000 Davidoffs as a protest to poor quality.
> It is a misconception that all Davi's should smoke and burn perfectly.....seems this is part of the "rare cigar myth".
> ...


That was some very valuable information! Thank you! A very intresting reading indeed!

Anyone else knows anything more or want to add something, feel free to do it, I would be grateful!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Fredster: I understand what you are saying, and I agree with you that there are many vintage cigars that rival the "rare" cigars but at a lower cost.

But these "regular production" vintage cigars do cost a lot more because of the age......and not for the "discontinued" argument. Aged SW's from the "green box" with the old "Finest Selected Tobaccos" on the band are selling for around $2500 per box, and to some (me included) they are worth it. Vintage Cohibas, SD4's, and for that matter Montecristos command prices that some times rival that of Davidoffs....and these are cigars still in production! Check out Christies auctions, it is amazing the prices of boxes that are just ten years old are commanding! Even old MM's are selling for obscene prices!

Anyway when it comes down to it, it's a matter of what's of value to the individual cigar smoker alone.
For me it's a matter of satisfying the taste I crave. When I have a taste for a certain cigar, only that particular cigar will satisfy me. I know from past experience that when I crave a certain cigar and I instead pick out something else, I end up pitching that cigar because I'm not enjoying it. It's the old "apples and oranges" thing!

Now on the other side of the argument (discussion), I do concur with you about the premium some cigars command just because they are discontinued. I am currently a subscriber to this thought by buying boxes of my favorite cigars that have been recently discontinued. Cabs of RA Coronas, 898's, Punch SS#2's, ect. These are not only classic havanas, but they will sell for 5 times of the original cost ten years from now. Heck, I even bought a box of Fonseca Invictos (which I can't stand) because of their unusual format and presentation. This is a cigar that is not good (IMHO) but will sell for a premium on the auction markets decades from now!

Does this all make sense? I know it sounds like I am contradicting myself, but IMO there is truth to both sides of the coin. LOL!!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce said:


> Fredster: I understand what you are saying, and I agree with you that there are many vintage cigars that rival the "rare" cigars but at a lower cost.
> 
> But these "regular production" vintage cigars do cost a lot more because of the age......and not for the "discontinued" argument. Aged SW's from the "green box" with the old "Finest Selected Tobaccos" on the band are selling for around $2500 per box, and to some (me included) they are worth it. Vintage Cohibas, SD4's, and for that matter Montecristos command prices that some times rival that of Davidoffs....and these are cigars still in production! Check out Christies auctions, it is amazing the prices of boxes that are just ten years old are commanding! Even old MM's are selling for obscene prices!
> 
> ...


I understand what you are saying, and agree. If you have a taste for a Davidoff, nothing else will do the trick. There are some regular production aged smokes that are priced very high, but there are some that are pretty reasonable. I like pre-94 Esplendidos for about 1200.00/box, and given the choice of those or a Davidoff #1 or 2 for about 1700.00/box, I would take the Cohibas. More smoking time and a fuller, more complex cigar (IMO). If you have the cash and the humi room, it definately makes sense to stock up on the discontinued smokes you mentioned. The price only can go up. I had some Invictos a while back, all I remember was they were very spicy and not balanced. Probably too young. I smoked a Partagas Lusi from 1992 the other day and it was just awsome. I bought these in the late 90's, and they are almost gone. Getting very hard to find with that kind of age now!


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Fredster said:


> I've not smoked 100's of them, but I have smoked around 100 Davidoffs and Dunhills (mostly Davidoffs). I've never had one that did not smoke perfect. Maybe I've just been lucky with them? ....


Yes IMHO you've been lucky! I've had my fare share of these and had some with construction problems - would say at a rate less than the general production Havanas. In general I think davi & dunhills aside, most cubatabacco or older had much better construction than the post '97,, just an example, a few weeks ago I was visiting Mr. Sahakian's shop in St. James's, there is a small humidor inside his walk-in humidor containing the aged stuff, make the long story short, 2 out of 2 Davi 3000's were plugged, but the little Davi 1000's made up for it and more (they smoked just like heaven).


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



ESP said:


> Yes IMHO you've been lucky! I've had my fare share of these and had some with construction problems - would say at a rate less than the general production Havanas. In general I think davi & dunhills aside, most cubatabacco or older had much better construction than the post '97,, just an example, a few weeks ago I was visiting Mr. Sahakian's shop in St. James's, there is a small humidor inside his walk-in humidor containing the aged stuff, make the long story short, 2 out of 2 Davi 3000's were plugged, but the little Davi 1000's made up for it and more (they smoked just like heaven).


I never said they didn't have any construction issues, I said they had better construction than most other Cubans. At least thats what I've heard, and experienced myself. All of the #1's and #2's I've smoked were perfect. I have only smoked a handfull of the 1000 and 2000 series.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Bruce knows a hell of a lot more than that Bruce5.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Those Davi 1000s prove that great things "do" come in small packages.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Bruce5: If you like the 1000's....try the Ambassadrice. These are even smaller than the 1000's, but blow the 1k's away as far as flavor goes. These are incredibly tasty.....a lot of flavor in a small package!

Fredster: Have you ever tried any vitolas from the Chateau Series? This is the "full flavored" line within Davidoff. The Haut Brion, LaFitte, Margaux, LaTour, Y'Quem, and Mouton Rothchild. These along with the 4000's and 5000's are great cigars. The #1's are ok, and I never cared for the #2's.....these have always been fairly one dimensional to me. But the Chateau Series, especially the Margaux and LaTour, and sometimes the Mouton Rothchilds can be extremely tasty cigars!
Now the little Ambassadrice.....this is one Davi vitola that I always keep a few boxes on hand. Great smoke for a small panatela!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce said:


> Bruce5: If you like the 1000's....try the Ambassadrice. These are even smaller than the 1000's, but blow the 1k's away as far as flavor goes. These are incredibly tasty.....a lot of flavor in a small package!
> 
> Fredster: Have you ever tried any vitolas from the Chateau Series? This is the "full flavored" line within Davidoff. The Haut Brion, LaFitte, Margaux, LaTour, Y'Quem, and Mouton Rothchild. These along with the 4000's and 5000's are great cigars. The #1's are ok, and I never cared for the #2's.....these have always been fairly one dimensional to me. But the Chateau Series, especially the Margaux and LaTour, and sometimes the Mouton Rothchilds can be extremely tasty cigars!
> Now the little Ambassadrice.....this is one Davi vitola that I always keep a few boxes on hand. Great smoke for a small panatela!


Never had an Ambassadrice, I don't think I've ever seen at any of the vendors I deal with. Might have to shoot you a p.m. of where I can get. I agree on the #2's, supposed to be the same blend as #1, but does not taste as complex. Iv'e only tried the La Tour and Margaux. Hands down the best corona and petit corona I've ever smoked. The Y'Quem, Dom Perignon, and most of the others are a bit out of my price range.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Another important factor here is storage. I've been lucky enough to pick up some of Bruce's stash over the years and the Latours and Mouton Rothschilds that I got from him were far better than any Davidoff I've smoked. Picked up a couple of DPs from Bruce that were impeccable in every way, yet I've had a number of DPs from other sources that were bland, lifeless and tasteless. That said, generally the stronger or more full bodied the cigar, the better it ages. Certain brands, Davidoffs among them, were mild when made in the '80s and, absent almost perfect storage conditions, have become almost tasteless and flavorless in 20 years. Others, such as the Dunhills, Dunhill Seleccions (Party, Monte for example) have continued to be great smokes. I have some 1967 Partagas de Partagas #1s that smoke like butter but nock you on your ass when you stand up.

For my money, there are many, many brands of cigars that are much better smoking cigars today than the Davidoff line. Have a few '1988 RAGs that are just to-die-for.

Lastly, I agree wholeheartedly with Bruce that the discontinued cigars will be worth a ton of $$ 10 years from now. Just look at what happenned to the RACs recently. After they were discontinued I saw prices jump 30-50% in a month!!! Recently considered buying a box of RASS (not even discontinued) at the Christies auction. This box of cigars which cost around $60.00 in Cuba in 1990 when they were made, sold for well over $1,000.00 14 years later. I too have stocked up on the RACs, PL Lonsdales, SS#2s, RA898s and a few other discontinued vitolas in hopes of being able to sell them for a great profit in 10+ years.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

The Haut Brion I smoked 5 months ago was about as good a a cigar can get. 
Granted I am partial to smaller cigars....

If I recall, it was about 50 bucks. I can dig that deep every once in the while, but for the most part.... these sticks you guys are talking about are out of my league.

The last Davi #1 I smoked was also about 5 months ago, around my bacheolor party.... When I was finished, I thought I could have had 3 Cohiba Reserva Robustos for the price of this one. That particular #1 missed its mark. Talk about the cigar pet peeves.

To me, these cigar lines are great "once in the while" smokes.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



mcgoospot said:


> Another important factor here is storage. I've been lucky enough to pick up some of Bruce's stash over the years and the Latours and Mouton Rothschilds that I got from him were far better than any Davidoff I've smoked. Picked up a couple of DPs from Bruce that were impeccable in every way, yet I've had a number of DPs from other sources that were bland, lifeless and tasteless. That said, generally the stronger or more full bodied the cigar, the better it ages. Certain brands, Davidoffs among them, were mild when made in the '80s and, absent almost perfect storage conditions, have become almost tasteless and flavorless in 20 years. Others, such as the Dunhills, Dunhill Seleccions (Party, Monte for example) have continued to be great smokes. I have some 1967 Partagas de Partagas #1s that smoke like butter but nock you on your ass when you stand up.
> 
> For my money, there are many, many brands of cigars that are much better smoking cigars today than the Davidoff line. Have a few '1988 RAGs that are just to-die-for.
> 
> Lastly, I agree wholeheartedly with Bruce that the discontinued cigars will be worth a ton of $$ 10 years from now. Just look at what happenned to the RACs recently. After they were discontinued I saw prices jump 30-50% in a month!!! Recently considered buying a box of RASS (not even discontinued) at the Christies auction. This box of cigars which cost around $60.00 in Cuba in 1990 when they were made, sold for well over $1,000.00 14 years later. I too have stocked up on the RACs, PL Lonsdales, SS#2s, RA898s and a few other discontinued vitolas in hopes of being able to sell them for a great profit in 10+ years.


What has happened to the RAG? I had some 94's that were just incredible also. The recent ones are horrible. I've not had one in a long time that was worth smoking.


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Freddie-gotta disagree with you on the RAG issue-I have two boxes from OSU May02 that are just phenomenal!!! Have also had a bunch from early '03 that were almost as good. Perfect construction, great draw and leathery RA flavor. They are one of my favorite young cigars.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



mcgoospot said:


> Freddie-gotta disagree with you on the RAG issue-I have two boxes from OSU May02 that are just phenomenal!!! Have also had a bunch from early '03 that were almost as good. Perfect construction, great draw and leathery RA flavor. They are one of my favorite young cigars.


I gave up around 2002 on the RAG. Everyone I tried from late 90's til then sucked. The ones that did not have draw problems, were blended very weak compared to the older ones I had smoked. I smoked my first one in 99, it was from a box of 94's I had bought. At that time this cigar was not in production. Around 2000 or 2001 I believe, they all of the sudden started making them again and they were easy to find. However like a lot of cigars in that era they were horrible. 2002 and 2003 has seen a lot of cigars come back around. I guess I may have to try them again. Similar situation with my Boli R.C.'s and C.G. from 2002. Both very full and strong just like the old days. Anyone who thinks the blend has been watered down on these has not smoked one of these dates. I agree that a lot of Boli's in the late 90's were very weak. I had a box of 97 C.G. recently that was very mild and weak. Nothing like the 02's I have. I love strong cigars, and these 02 C.G. are almost too much. Almost make you queasy towards the end!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Fred - Should we round up a couple Ambassadrices?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce5 said:


> Fred - Should we round up a couple Ambassadrices?


Definately got me curious. I've still got a few #1 and #2's. I really liked the #1 for daytime smoke. Very unique complex taste, just a bit too mild for an afterdinner smoke.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

You never know what you can learn by just pokin' around.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Great thread. Thanks for the bump BWD.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Dunhills and Davidoffs are nasty. Don't worry about them.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Sean9689 said:


> Dunhills and Davidoffs are nasty. Don't worry about them.


:r Nasty as in bad. Bad as in slang.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Sean9689 said:


> Dunhills and Davidoffs are* nasty.* Don't worry about them.


price....:r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Sean9689 said:


> Dunhills and Davidoffs are nasty. Don't worry about them.


Most of us don't need to. Seems there is a vortex in four states (KC, OH, MO, IL) sucking all these old nasty sticks up.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Fun read. Thanks for the bump


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Well if its in Illinois, it certainly isnt around me! Ive been doing some digging for the pre-91 Ambassadrice and No.2 (like the smaller RG's) and ran across mid-70's Dunhill Cabinettas - for over 13k USD! I guess its all about supply and demand...

Thanks for a great read, this one goes back a while and provides some excellent information!


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread.

This is what CS is about-imparting knowledge.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



omowasu said:


> Well if its in Illinois, it certainly isnt around me! Ive been doing some digging for the pre-91 Ambassadrice and No.2 (like the smaller RG's) and ran across mid-70's Dunhill Cabinettas - for over 13k USD! I guess its all about supply and demand...
> 
> Thanks for a great read, this one goes back a while and provides some excellent information!


Just an FYI, the Dunhill brand was produced 1984-1991 so mid-70's Cabinettas don't exist. Perhaps they were mid-80's? Could be a vendor/source mistake, either way.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Sean9689 said:


> Dunhills and Davidoffs are nasty. Don't worry about them.


Wouldn't smoke one if my life depended on it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Sean9689 said:


> Dunhills and Davidoffs are nasty. Don't worry about them.


Wanna trade the rest of yours? I've got CAOs and 5Vegas!!!!


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

I was gifted a Dunhill to smoke after dinner one evening in Ohio. Great smoke and better company made for a wonderful evening.

Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



dadof3illinois said:


> I was gifted a Dunhill to smoke after dinner one evening in Ohio. Great smoke and better company made for a wonderful evening.
> 
> Thanks Dave!!!


I'm sorry Jerry, if I had known, I had a CAO Italia I could have given you.

It was nice of you to pretend to like the Dunhill to spare Dave's feelings...


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



cabinetsticker said:


> Wouldn't smoke one if my life depended on it.


Yeah, I hear you bro. I use mine as doorstops...works real well. 



icehog3 said:


> Wanna trade the rest of yours? I've got CAOs and 5Vegas!!!!


Hmm...interesting...you could twist my arm with a couple Padron Annis on top.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Sean9689 said:


> Yeah, I hear you bro. I use mine as doorstops...works real well.
> 
> Hmm...interesting...you could twist my arm with a couple Padron Annis on top.


How about CAOs, 5Vegas, and "Pretty please with sugar on top?""


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> I'm sorry Jerry, if I had known, I had a CAO Italia I could have given you.
> 
> It was nice of you to pretend to like the Dunhill to spare Dave's feelings...


You lost me somewhere....??? Which isn't very hard!!...:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



dadof3illinois said:


> You lost me somewhere....??? Which isn't very hard!!...:r


It's a supply and demand thing.

Don't ever buy em they all suck!! :r

They suck so bad that I've got 2 C.M.R's lined up for later today. You know a nothing special evening. Perfect time to enjoy these sub par smokes.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> Wanna trade the rest of yours? I've got CAOs and 5Vegas!!!!


Yeah...I'll trade you Beaches for Animal House, Tombstone, and Hoosiers...good trade?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



StudentSmoker said:


> Yeah...I'll trade you Beaches for Animal House, Tombstone, and Hoosiers...good trade?


Nah...you keep "Beaches" for when you need a good cry.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> Nah...you keep "Beaches" for when you need a good cry.


I've got Brian's Song and Forrest Gump for that. 

P.S. I NEVER cry.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



StudentSmoker said:


> I've got Brian's Song and Forrest Gump for that.
> 
> P.S. I NEVER cry.


Fair enough....I only cry when drevim lights his egg.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> Fair enough....I only cry when drevim lights his egg.


Not really sure about it...but I gave a chuckle because it's probably a friendly shot.

BTW I took the Colts at 6.5 on the under at 47.5...it was a good night!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



StudentSmoker said:


> Not really sure about it...but I gave a chuckle because it's probably a friendly shot.
> 
> BTW I took the Colts at 6.5 on the under at 47.5...it was a good night!


It is...and congrats on the winning day.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> It is...and congrats on the winning day.


X football guy so it's the first time I've ever bet on sports...besides the ACC bball tourney while I was in Vegas last year. I guess I'll have to spend the winnings on some good cigars!!!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> Fair enough....I only cry when drevim lights his egg.


You suck....EGGS!!!! :r

Always comes back to the Eggs....


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



drevim said:


> You suck....EGGS!!!! :r
> 
> Always comes back to the Eggs....


I knew it...hey, rubbin's racin'.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



StudentSmoker said:


> I knew it...hey, rubbin's racin'.


SS, to get a feel for what is going on here. Do a search for any thread containing the topic of Drew Estate Eggs. I have been blessed with good friends here...and Tom. :r 
(love ya buddy)


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



drevim said:


> SS, to get a feel for what is going on here. Do a search for any thread containing the topic of Drew Estate Eggs. I have been blessed with good friends here...and Tom. :r
> (love ya buddy)


:r I've got it now...nothing like a little CS ribbin' going on! I have heard a lot of good things about those DE Eggs.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



drevim said:


> SS, to get a feel for what is going on here. Do a search for any thread containing the topic of Drew Estate Eggs. I have been blessed with good friends here...and Tom. :r
> (love ya buddy)


Yeah, I'm a thread-jacking douche bag....with lots of CAOs and 5Vegas to trade for Dunhills!


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I'm a thread-jacking douche bag....with lots of CAOs and 5Vegas to trade for Dunhills!


I bet you do Panama Red!


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I'm a thread-jacking douche bag....


Wouldn't have it any other way, brother....


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

This is a great, informative thread on Davidoff's and Dunhills. A very good read. Thought it deserved a bump.


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



chibnkr said:


> This is a great, informative thread on Davidoff's and Dunhills. A very good read. Thought it deserved a bump.


What a terrific read indeed - thanks for the bump!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



chibnkr said:


> This is a great, informative thread on Davidoff's and Dunhills. A very good read. Thought it deserved a bump.


Indeed it is. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



chibnkr said:


> This is a great, informative thread on Davidoff's and Dunhills. A very good read. Thought it deserved a bump.


I agree! :tu


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

This thread will really not get any more responses on it any time soon because it does not contain the words RASS, PSD4, Boli PC, Parti Shorts, or Real or Fake etc.

So frustrating.:mn


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

what a wonderful and informative read. thanks for resurrecting...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



poker said:


> Davidoff stopped using Cuban tobacco in 1991
> 
> Not sure about the Dunhill till I get home


LOL
Love that avatar.
After a couple of beers and a long west coast trip, I actually thought it was on my monitor.:r


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Blueface said:


> LOL
> Love that avatar.
> After a couple of beers and a long west coast trip, I actually thought it was on my monitor.:r


:r It bugs me


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Wow, This Thread Is Still Alive.

I Posted On This Baby Almost 3 Years Ago.

A Lot Of Great Info Here.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

The review forum has lots of recent notes on many Davidoff and Dunhill vitolas...some good tasting notes, info, and pics there as well. :tu


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



Bruce5 said:


> Wow, This Thread Is Still Alive.
> 
> I Posted On This Baby Almost 3 Years Ago.
> 
> A Lot Of Great Info Here.


Glad to see you posting bro! :tu


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*



cabinetsticker said:


> Glad to see you posting bro! :tu


He can't be jet-setting around the world during office hours so he has to come on here sometimes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Cuban Dunhills and Davidoff?*

Excellent thread that is worthy of a bump! Good discussion of Davidoffs by some of the CS FOGs. :tu


----------

